# dsc123 training Journal



## dsc123 (Apr 20, 2011)

hey everyone ive finally brought myself to start a journal where i can keep track of my lifts and progress that i hopefully make! ive been training for approx 3 years maybe 4, but a year seriously from what i have learnt from being a member of ironmag! my goals at this moment in time are to put 10lbs of muscle on with little fat before my summer hol in mid july and to hit new pbs!

stats:
age 20
height 5,10
weight 180lbs
bf% unknown abs slightly visible.

supps:
whey protein
jack3d
multi
fish oil

Bulking routine- 4 sets 6-8 reps each apart from squats and deads 5x5

tues- back&tris 
t-bar rows
chinups
lat pulldowns
face pulls
dips
close grip bench

thurs-chest&bis
bench press
incline bench press
flys
hammer curls
ez bar curls

sat-legs&abs
squats
leg press
romanian deads
leg curl
leg extensions

sun-shoulders & deads
deads
military press
shoulder press
lateral raises
shrugs/upright rows
calf raises

my current diet is as follows: maintenance 3000 calories

8am 4 whole eggs scrambled 2 slices white bread

12.30am pasta 1 chicken breast with tomato and basil sauce or cheese

pre work out 6.00pm white rice and chicken with sweet and sour sauce or tikka 

protein shake

post work out protein shake

8.30 pm will vary, but will throw what i can down my neck!

leading up to training at 7.00pm my macros are approx:

protein-222 fat-31 carbs-163 calories- 1830

hopefully if any of you follow then i will look forward to your opinions


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 21, 2011)

21/04/2011

chest&bis
bench press
60kg 8reps
70kg 8reps
80kg 6reps
90kg 4reps

incline bench press smith machine
40kg-8reps
45kg-8reps
50kg-6reps
50kg-6reps

DB Flys
20kg each Db 4 sets 8 reps

Seated hammer curls
14kg 3 sets 8 reps

supersets with standing ez bar curls
20kg 3 sets 8 reps

finished off with a couple of sets of 20 reps with handles on cable machine.

Diet
8am 4 eggs scrambled 2 slices bacon
glass of milk

12.30 chicken and bacon baguette a few cheesy chips

6pm chicken breast and white rice

pre workout whey shake with milk

post work out whey shake with water

now cooking salmon and pasta


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 21, 2011)

If only i was a week earlier i could have been in the Transformation challenge, had problems with pictures though.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2011)

25/04/11

was out of the gym because of closing times over the bank holidays but managed to get in yesterday for a quick shoulder workout, felt quite tired so skipped deads and went fairly light on exercises.

DB shoulder press
20kgx8reps
22kgx8reps
24kgx8reps
24kgx8reps

military press
35kgx4 sets 8 reps

supersetted military with lat raises
8kg each Db 4 sets 8 reps

Shrugs
40kgx 3 sets 8 reps


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2011)

26/04/11

Diet

8am 4 scrambled eggs 2 muffins

12.30 cheesy pasta

6.00 rice 2 chicken breasts

this eve going to have 2 shakes, muffin with peanut butter and a large meal of some sort


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

You like cheese on stuff dont you?! I will be following your progress and see how you get on.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 26, 2011)

You gonna switch to HIT? I'll help ya out as much as I can either way.


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2011)

haha i do love a bit cheese just for the extra calories!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2011)

yh im going to switch it up to the dorian yates HIT routine that davegmb posted, starting with chest & bis tomorrow


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 26, 2011)

day 1 - chest/biceps
day 2 - legs/calve
day 4 - back/rear delts
day 5 - shoulder/traps/triceps

2 warm-up sets and then a really heavy working set.

tuesday
Chest/bis
Bench Press
Incline Smith Machine Bench Press
Dumbbell Flyes / Cable Crossover (alternate each workout)
Dumbbell Concentration Curl (seated with arm over inside thigh)
Barbell Curl

Back/ tris
close-Grip Pull-ups
Reverse-Grip Barbell Row
Seated Cable Row
One Arm Dumb-bell Row
Reverse-Grip Lat Pulldowns
skullcrushers
closegrip bench

Legs:
squats
Leg Press
Leg Extension
Leg Curl
Semi-stiff Legged Deadlift
Seated Calf Raises

Delts:
Smith Machine Press-Behind-Neck
Dumbell Side Laterals
facepulls
upright rows

Abs:
Cable Crunch
Hanging Leg Raise


----------



## davegmb (Apr 26, 2011)

Make sure you watch the videos first, they are only a few minutes each so you can see where he is coming from






YouTube Video
















YouTube Video

















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video
















YouTube Video


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 27, 2011)

thanks very much for posting videos, have watched them all and am going to follow each session exactly, started off with chest&bis today


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 27, 2011)

27/04/11

chest/bis
bench press
2 warmups -60kg 12 reps 65kg 12 reps
1 working set-85kg 6reps

incline DB press
1 warmup- 22kg 12 reps
1 working set- 32kg 6reps

Db flys
2 warmups- 16kg 12reps 18kg 12reps
1 working set 24kg 6reps

concentration curls
2 warmups 12kg 12 reps
1 working set 16kg 8 reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 30kg 8 reps

had a good session completed it in 40 mins as soon as my mate finished his set then i was straight in to my next, looking forward to Back tomorrow!!


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 28, 2011)

28/04/11

Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 16kg 12 reps 24kg 12reps
1 working set 32kg 8 reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 50kg 12 reps
1 working set 75kg 8 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 20kg 12reps
1 working set 30kg 8reps

widegrip cable row 
1warm up not to sure weight almost stack 12 reps
1 working set- stack+16kg added with DB 10 reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 60kg 12reps
1working set 80kg 10 reps

Diet
8am 3 bacon and buttered toast with ketchup

12.30 a few cheesy chips and a chicken mayo baguette

6.00 2 chicken breasts soaked in olive oil with pasta and sweet chilli sauce

pre work out whey

postwork out whey

currently cooking a proper portion of cheesey chips as i only had a few earlier and feel im lacking fats and calories! and 2 southern fried chicken breasts

also throughout the day ive had 2 glasses of milk and some choc milk


----------



## dsc123 (Apr 29, 2011)

29/04/11

8am 3 bacon 2 slices of toast with butter and ketchup
1 shake

1pm small pizza with chicken and rred onions and potato wedges

6pm chicken wing new potatos and peas

tonight 1 shake with 2 chicken breasts with sweet chilli sauce and pasta


----------



## dsc123 (May 2, 2011)

30/04/11
delts/triceps

DBpress
2warm up sets 16kg 12reps, 20kg 10 reps
1working set 28kg 8 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up- 8kg 12reps
1working set- 12kg 10reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 10kg 8 reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 6kg 12 reps
1 working set 10kg 10 reps

Triceps:

tricep pushdown cable
1 warm up set 22.5kg 12 reps
1 working set 27.5kg 12reps

lying triceps ext
1 warm up set 5kg each side 12reps
1 working set 10kg each side 10 reps

seated tricep press
1warm up set 16kg 12 reps
1working set 24kg 10reps


----------



## dsc123 (May 2, 2011)

Current HIT Routine

*Tuesday
chest/bis
*
bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps

*Biceps:*

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8

*Wednesday
Back*

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps

widegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10

*Friday
Shoulders/Triceps*

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

*Triceps:*

tricep pushdown cable
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 10-12reps

lying triceps ext
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps

seated tricep press
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps

*Saturday
Legs*

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 10 sec rest

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12

squats
2warmups 10-12
1working 10-12

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12


----------



## dsc123 (May 3, 2011)

Tuesday
chest/bis

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps 85kg 8 reps PB

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps 34kg 8 Reps PB

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps 26kg 8 reps PB

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps 
1 working set 6-8 reps 16kg 10reps

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8 25kg 9reps


----------



## dsc123 (May 4, 2011)

Wednesday
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 26kg 10reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 75kg 8reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps 28kg10reps

widegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps Full stack 10reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10 80kg8reps


----------



## dsc123 (May 7, 2011)

06/05/11
Shoulders/Triceps

DBpress
2warm up sets 10-12/ 8-10
1working set 6-8 reps 30kg each DB 6reps PB

DB lat raises
1warm up-10-12reps
1working set- 8-10reps 14kg each DB 10reps PB

low pully delt raise
1 working set 6-8 reps 10kg 8 reps+ 2 half reps

reverse DB flys
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 12kg each DB 10reps+2 halves PB

Triceps:

tricep pushdown cable
1 warm up set 10-12 reps
1 working set 10-12reps 30kg 12reps

lying triceps ext
1 warm up set 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 10kg eachside + ezbar 10reps

seated tricep press
1warm up set 10-12 reps
1working set 8-10reps 28kg 8reps PB


----------



## dsc123 (May 7, 2011)

07/05/11
Legs

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 superset

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12 45kg 12reps

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12 190kg 10 reps (most the machine goes upto)

squats
2warmups 10-12
1working 10-12 80kg 10reps

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12 50kg 12 reps

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12

didnt have time to complete stifflegged deads so going to hit them tomorrow with some cardio and direct ab work, although i already feel like im going to be walking as if ive got a sweet up my ass!


----------



## dsc123 (May 10, 2011)

10/05/11
chest/bis

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps 90kg 6reps PB

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps 32kg each db 8reps

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps 26kg 8reps

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps 18kg 8reps PB

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8 12.75kg each side 14reps PB


----------



## dsc123 (May 11, 2011)

11/05/11
Back

db pullover
2 warm ups 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10 reps36kg only 4reps

close grip pulldowns
1 warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps 70kg 10reps

1arm DB rows
1warm up 10-12reps
1 working set 8-10reps 30kg 10reps

widegrip cable row 
1warm up 10-12 reps
1 working set 8-10 reps stack plus 20kg 15reps

stifflegged deadlifts
1warm up 10-12reps
1working set 8-10 80kg 8reps lost grip


----------



## dsc123 (May 11, 2011)

i weighed in today for the first time in a while and my weight is still at 180lbs. My strength is increasing weekly with new PBs, and am slightly more vascular in the shoulders.

Diet is currently

8am 4 scrambled eggs with 2 slices of toast/ or 3 bacon sandwich and butter + 1 shake

12.30am 1 chicken breast and pasta with cheese

6pm 2 chicken breasts and white rice 

preworkout shake

post work out shake

9pm large bowl of pasta with a can of tuna and cheese and butter.

chicken breasts and bacon is soaked in olive oil when cooked

supps:
creatine mono 5-10g
b12
jack3ed

am going to continue this diet as strictly as possible for the next 2 weeks, if i havnt put on a couple of lbs then i will be adding 500 calories.


----------



## dsc123 (May 12, 2011)

Total calories 3400 Protein 330


----------



## dsc123 (May 16, 2011)

15/05/11
Legs

Calf raises
1warm up 10-12
1 working set failure x3 10 sec rest 80kg

Leg ext
2warmup 15, 10-12
1working 10-12  45kg 12reps

leg press
2warmup 10-12
1working 10-12 190kg 10reps

squats
2warmups 10-12
1working 10-12 80kg 10reps

leg curl
1warm up 10-12
1working set 10-12 55kg 12 reps

stiff legged deads
1warmup 10-12
1working set 10-12 80kg 12reps


----------



## dsc123 (May 16, 2011)

16/05/11
chest/bis

bench press
2 warmups 10-12reps
1 working set-6-8 reps 90kg 7reps PB

incline DB press
1 warmup- 10-12 reps
1 working set- 6-8reps 32kg each db 10reps PB

Db flys
1 warmups- 10-12
1 working set 6-8 reps 26kg each DB 10reps PB

Biceps:

concentration curls
1 warmups 10-12 reps
1 working set 6-8 reps 18kg 8reps 

ez barbell curl
1 working set 6-8 15kg each side 10reps PB


----------

